# PS4 video gives you a closer look at the console



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS4 video gives you a closer look at the console*

The PlayStation Blog has posted a hands-on video in which PS Access Community Manager, Hollie Bennett gives you an up-close look at PlayStation 4. The video also give you a look at the PlayStation Camera. It’s just over 4 minutes long, but you get a rough idea of its size and learn the difference between the colors jet-black (PS4) and piano black (PS3). Interesting. Enjoy it below. PS4 will arrive in stores during holiday 2013.








Source: VG24/7


----------

